

Ask HN: Thoughts and tips on Start-up Chile? - themgt

We just got accepted into round 7 of Start-up Chile. We've read through the previous HN thread [1] and other reflections, but a lot of it is 12-18 months out of date now, so I thought I'd ask if anyone has any further thoughts, tips, do's and don'ts, or just general tales of interest.<p>Thanks!<p>[1]: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3810821
======
stevesaldana
My company was accepted as well. Looking forward to seeing you there! Before I
applied, I read Nate Lustig's book [1] and found it helpful.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Chile-101-Everything-
Business/...](http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Chile-101-Everything-
Business/dp/1481144413/)

~~~
themgt
Thanks for the book recommendation - look forward to seeing you too!

